# EEA Family Permit Appeal or New Application



## fasi25 (Aug 2, 2014)

Hello Every one ,

I hope you all are well ,

I have applied for my EEA-FP and got my passport today with refusal letter. they said they feel like my marriage is marriage of convenience.

the documents I provided at time of Application are..

1 - My passport
2- my wifes passport photo copy
3- my wife covering letter
4- my application form 
5- email corresponding with my wife copy
6- air tickets 
7- Original marriage certificates and translation and international marriage certificate as well.

I didn't provide any photo as my scenario was different, as my wife live in USA right now and she got Italian nationality as well.
we got married in may 2014 and after one month she went back to USA to complete her studies. I showed her ticket that she is coming back in 27th of feb 2015, but they refuse my application. we decided that if we got visa in feb so we both move in UK in end of march 2015. 

now my question is that 
how long appeal can take . or do I have to go for appeal or make a new application. if I make new application is that gonna be any bad effect on it .

I am waiting for your prompt reply will be very thank full for your guidelines.

many thanks in advance

regards

fasi


----------



## _shel (Mar 2, 2014)

Nothing you provided shows you are in a genuine marriage, especially considering you live in different countries despite having been 'married' for some time.


----------



## fasi25 (Aug 2, 2014)

_shel said:


> Nothing you provided shows you are in a genuine marriage, especially considering you live in different countries despite having been 'married' for some time.


Thanks for your reply 

so shel 

what would you suggest me do i have to wait for my wife come back to Pakistan then I have to apply new application or do I have to make an appeal.

thanks


----------



## _shel (Mar 2, 2014)

A new application is probably best and quicker than apealing. Her being in Pakistan is not the most important but proving you have had a marriage/relationship since you married is.


----------



## fasi25 (Aug 2, 2014)

_shel said:


> A new application is probably best and quicker than apealing. Her being in Pakistan is not the most important but proving you have had a marriage/relationship since you married is.


Ohh 

then how can I prove this becasue she live in USA and in our islamic we don't live together without marriage. and we have marriage function ahead in march so will have many pics and all. the question they ask in decision is that if your relation is start in 2008 where is the prove how can I prove this as mostly we chatted not save. we talked on phone but dont have phone calls bills is very difficult for me .. as the marriage is genuine .


can you give me some point which help me out .



thanks


----------



## _shel (Mar 2, 2014)

We you have been married for almost a year. How many times have you visited each other? Do you have evidence? 
What about wedding photos of both of your families?
Joint financial interests? 
Evidence of communication? Emails, skype, whatsapp etc.


----------



## fasi25 (Aug 2, 2014)

_shel said:


> We you have been married for almost a year. How many times have you visited each other? Do you have evidence?
> What about wedding photos of both of your families?
> Joint financial interests?
> Evidence of communication? Emails, skype, whatsapp etc.


hello shel 

thanks for your reply,

well after marriage she spend 1 month with me then she have to go for complete her studies. then me and my family decided when she complete her studies they will arrange a marriage function and send her to me. so we have marriage function in march 2015. so she didnt visit the pakistan after marraige but we talk almost every day on Viber and skype most of the time. and about emails like you know very well we use emails now days to send attachments mostly not many talks as social media is very uptodate way to get updates. so on marriage function day we will have family function photos as well.

hope this will help


----------



## fasi25 (Aug 2, 2014)

_shel said:


> We you have been married for almost a year. How many times have you visited each other? Do you have evidence?
> What about wedding photos of both of your families?
> Joint financial interests?
> Evidence of communication? Emails, skype, whatsapp etc.


hi

this is what the decision I got ...

*The Decision*

You have applied to accompany your wife, an Italian national, to the UK. However, the nature and origin of your relationship is not clear. I note from your immigration history that you w/ere previously in the UK on a Tier 4 permit and then on a Tier 1 post study /permit. On 08/01/02013 you were refused to additional leave to remain in the UK. You unsuccessfully appealed this decision, and voluntarily departed the UK on 26/05/2013. in your application you state that you first met your wife in 2008 over the internet and that your relationship started on 24/07/2008. nothing has been submitted with your application, such as correspondence, to demonstrate that you met your wife at that time.

It is also not unreasonable to expect to see documents to demonstrate a genuine relationship between you and your sponsor since the time you state you first meet, in 2008, until the time of your wedding day on 10/05/2014, as well as since then. however you have not provide any documents to suggest that your relationship was ongoing at this time. In addition, you have not provided any documents, such as photographs, to demonstrate that you have ever met your sponsor in person, including at your wedding. I accept that you have provided documents to suggest that your sponsor traveled to Pakistan in 2014, however nothing has been submitted to demonstrate that she spent this time with you. I also note that she is originally from Karachi, and it there fore stands to reason that she has family in this area and could have been visiting them.

Given all of the details above, i am not satisfied that your relationship is genuine and I am led to question whether this relationship is to facilitate your entry back into the UK. I am satisfied that you are party to a marriage of convenience and are therefore not the family member of an EEA national in accordance with regulation 7 of the immigration (European Economic Area) regulations 2006.

I therefore refuse your EEA family permit application because I am not satisfied that you meet all of the requirements of Regulation 12 of the Immigration (EEA) regulations 2006. >>>


As I got this decision , if you read and give any advice on this matter would be more help fulll.


regards

fasi


----------



## _shel (Mar 2, 2014)

So you need evidence of the relationship, not necessarily from 2008 but from when you married at least. You need to send wedding photos, invites other photos of your time together. Joint bookings made after marriage? 

Have you not visited each other since then? 

If you have not seen each other since then and don't have evidence of the having met and ongoing communication through email, skype etc joint bookings and photographs I dont think you will be successful until she returns to Pakistan and you live together as man and wife and you get paper evidence of a relationship. such as joint accounts, living in the same home etc.


----------



## fasi25 (Aug 2, 2014)

_shel said:


> So you need evidence of the relationship, not necessarily from 2008 but from when you married at least. You need to send wedding photos, invites other photos of your time together. Joint bookings made after marriage?
> 
> Have you not visited each other since then?
> 
> If you have not seen each other since then and don't have evidence of the having met and ongoing communication through email, skype etc joint bookings and photographs I dont think you will be successful until she returns to Pakistan and you live together as man and wife and you get paper evidence of a relationship. such as joint accounts, living in the same home etc.


Hi _shel

Thanks for your deep reply. 

I just found my emails when my conversation start with my wife in 2006. I got the birthday cards which she send me and I send her while our relations on going. 

no we haven't travel together as most of the time we use to live in different countries and cities. and before marriage in our religion girl can not go any where except with her husband or family members. 

our marriage happened in may 2014, but she came from USA as her studies were going so she need to go back USA to complete her studies and our families decided to arrange a marriage function in march 2015 which is next month. so at that time our marriage is happened and she spend only 1 month with me and then left the country for her studies. as I really don't know about it that we have to have our photos as well seriously thats why we didn't have photos together yes we share our photos in viber in whats app in emails which i have record of them but still these are single photos not together.

and after marriage she coming first time in Pakistan and then we will live together.

I have skype and viber and emails but for skype chatting I have install my windows many times so may be I will get only maximum 6 or 7 months backup as I really dont know it that it will help in applying visa.

and I think you are right she should come first and we have to open new joint account 
and change her name on her Identity card with my name so it may be helpful.

my EEA-fp is rejected is that gonna be effect on my new eea-fp application. as they already mention my marriage is as convenience.

thankx


----------



## Jrge (Mar 22, 2011)

Hi,


fasi25 said:


> hi
> 
> this is what the decision I got ...
> 
> ...


Your past immigration history is indeed a big factor in any further decision. Your voluntary departure from UK in mid 2013 and sudden marriage a year later (mid 2014), raises red flags. The aforementioned correspondence clearly indicates such.

To overcome future challenges, celebrate proper marriage ceremony/functions, Document those gaps pointed by ECO and enclose a brief explanation of why you are being honest on this application.

Your wife's cover letter must address some of the shortfalls of the initial application. 

Animo
(Cheers)


----------



## fasi25 (Aug 2, 2014)

Jrge said:


> Hi,
> 
> Your past immigration history is indeed a big factor in any further decision. Your voluntary departure from UK in mid 2013 and sudden marriage a year later (mid 2014), raises red flags. The aforementioned correspondence clearly indicates such.
> 
> ...


Hi Jrge,

Thank you very much for your reply its help me alot and I hope help it others as well.
I have some questions in my mind which I wanted to ask you and share with you something truly here.

*Back Ground*

As my connection with my wife is about now 9 years its start in 2006. like we have religious differences that's not freely allowed to meet here in Pakistan. so our chatting and emailing will goes on without our families knows. our family was not interested for our marriage thats why after thinking allot we did court marriage. and spend 1 month with me and then after her parents get agree that they will gonna arrange marriage ceremony in 2015 and will send her back to me so we will live happily together as we love each other allot. so all family problems sort it out now I i guess every years email corresponding till now and I will definitely show these in new application.

As far as my Past immigration history, I did apply for Entrepreneur visa in 2012 but after very long time I got decision that y visa is refused I applied for appeal but nothing happened, and then I finally voluntary come back to my country and start my work here.

Now my questions is that....

1- Do I need to tell clearly that my marriage happened in court without our family and 
now every one is agree on our marriage.

2- is that gonna bad effect that I volunteer leave the UK in my previous history. I left UK because I don't want it to waste my time as I am not getting chance to work in field as I highly educated and distinction holder in my class when I was doing my masters in UK University and wanted to work in my field. but because of visa restrictions I am not able to do that. that's why I came back. if I wanted to just get live there in UK i can do marriage with my wife in UK as well but that was not my intention to live like that as I was truly wanted to work in my field.

3- if I make new application do I need to mention my marriage is court marriage or lover and arrange marriage.

4- I did my business here in Pakistan do I need to show them all as I wanted to do a business in UK as well but did not get chance.

5- I am EEA spouse now will the immigration history still gonna impact is that EEA authority handle these cases like that. 

6- Is that good that I mention each and every thing in my cover letter the points raise in rejection decision. if I tell them every thing truly will that help me out.

7- she is coming in march 2015 and I want to make an application right after come back will open joint account , will make her ID with my name . will that impact 

8- what else advice regarding that side would be more well more.


many thanks all of you who gave suggestions and read the post

waiting for your humble reply.

many thanks in advance

fasi


----------



## Jrge (Mar 22, 2011)

Hi,

These are your answers:

1) No, Carry on with customs and rituals of marriage. regulations do not care how many people attended or agreed to your wedding.
2) It clearly was used against you, hence your application is being considered a scam.
3) Same as 1.
4) No. What's relevant is what your spouse did, does and will do.
5) It shouldn't, but every State has the right to carry out correspondig security checks. 
6) Not really. Your wife in the other hand needs to clear the air with a brief and precise cover letter. If you add an statement, make sure it's only 4 small paragraphs. 
7) It will show a joint business partnership. A tenancy agreement, utilities, properties with both names makes more sense.
8) My first post already had answered this.

Animo
(Cheers)


----------



## fasi25 (Aug 2, 2014)

Jrge said:


> Hi,
> 
> These are your answers:
> 
> ...


Hi Jrge

Thanks very much for brief reply its clear many things. I will ask other questions if I have difficulties.

regards

fasi


----------



## fasi25 (Aug 2, 2014)

fasi25 said:


> Hi Jrge
> 
> Thanks very much for brief reply its clear many things. I will ask other questions if I have difficulties.
> 
> ...


Hi Jrge

How are you.? If you remember our last conversation the time is came now and I want to get some guidelines from you. if you available then please reply me .

regards

fasi


----------



## fasi25 (Aug 2, 2014)

Jrge said:


> Hi,
> 
> These are your answers:
> 
> ...


Hi Jrge

How are you.? If you remember our last conversation the time is came now and I want to get some guidelines from you. if you available then please reply me .

regards

fasi


----------



## i.need.help (Nov 20, 2014)

Are you ready to reapply ?


----------



## fasi25 (Aug 2, 2014)

i.need.help said:


> Are you ready to reapply ?


yes I am ready to reapply . in next month I am planning to apply again.

what was your exposure. can you please share how applied what documents you submitted any thing that can help would be more appreciable


fasi


----------



## i.need.help (Nov 20, 2014)

fasi25 said:


> yes I am ready to reapply . in next month I am planning to apply again.
> 
> what was your exposure. can you please share how applied what documents you submitted any thing that can help would be more appreciable
> 
> ...


List all the documents you will be submitting so we can see.


----------



## Crawford (Jan 23, 2011)

fasi25 said:


> yes I am ready to reapply . in next month I am planning to apply again.
> 
> what was your exposure. can you please share how applied what documents you submitted any thing that can help would be more appreciable
> 
> ...


How has your situation changed since Jan/Feb 2015?


----------



## fasi25 (Aug 2, 2014)

Crawford said:


> How has your situation changed since Jan/Feb 2015?


Hi Crawford,

Thanks for your reply. 

I want to know one thing have read my previous messages and scenario related to my situation if you already read it then it will be more easy to understand my current situation.

previously applied a visa and it was rejected I have mentioned every thing in my previous messages.

So the Current situation is ....

My wife in coming next month 6th May 2015. we have our marriage function on 17th of May. if you go through my my previous post and understand the situation whats new thing should I need to add on my new application. if you guide me new information for my EEA-FP application would be more easy for me to reapply.


any further information you need please ask .


regards

Fasi


----------



## fasi25 (Aug 2, 2014)

i.need.help said:


> List all the documents you will be submitting so we can see.


Hi

thanks for your reply.

I am going to submit my these documents if any thing you want to add then tell me.
and please if you read my previous messages it would be more easy for you to give better advise.(as my visa was rejected and I have already mention complete refusal decision)

1- my wife's original EU Passport
2- My wife's Covering letter
3- My Wife's Original Pakistani ID's and Passport ( do I need to make new ID's of my wife with my name?)
4- My wife's Supporting documents like emails and greeting cards 
5- Me and my wife's Skype chat histories and videos 
6- My original passport
7- My Educational Certificates
8- Original Marriage certificate (Urdu, English Translation, Computerized Marriage Certificate )
9- my covering letter ( as previous visa was rejected what should I more write in my covering letter which help me to get visa)

10- any thing else you have in your mind then please tell me I will add too in my application.


many thanks in advance


Regards

Fasi


----------



## ALKB (Jan 20, 2012)

fasi25 said:


> Hi
> 
> thanks for your reply.
> 
> ...


Your wife needs to write a letter stating that she wants to relocate to the UK and wants you to accompany her.

I don't think that your wife's Pakistani passport is needed. You are applying for an EEA family permit on the basis of your wife's EU nationality.

Has she managed to travel to Pakistan now or is she still held by her family in America?


----------



## fasi25 (Aug 2, 2014)

ALKB said:


> Your wife needs to write a letter stating that she wants to relocate to the UK and wants you to accompany her.
> 
> I don't think that your wife's Pakistani passport is needed. You are applying for an EEA family permit on the basis of your wife's EU nationality.
> 
> Has she managed to travel to Pakistan now or is she still held by her family in America?


Hi ALKB

thanks for your reply,

Every thing is sort it out now and her mother also coming with her. 6th of May she will be land in Pakistan. 17th of May we have marriage ceremony function. 
I am just worried as my previous EEA-FP was rejected and they mention that my marriage is marriage of convenience so I am looking good advise how to sort out this issue what documents will help me more to remove this marriage of convenience tag on me . As 1 time my visa is refused so I want to make my new application fully acceptable for UK embassy.

any help and guidelines will be more appreciable.

I will share every document which I am going use for my new application.

regards

fasi


----------



## fasi25 (Aug 2, 2014)

i.need.help said:


> Are you ready to reapply ?


Hi

you didn't say any thing what documents you attach with your application. if you give some ideas related to your application would be more easy for me to arrange my documents for my new application.

regards

fasi


----------



## neetudolly (Apr 16, 2015)

Hey, I was just wondering how is your application going so far? Have you reapplied yet?

Dont forget, the EEA national has to write a cover letter saying that she wants you to follow her to UK.

Your past visa history is something to worry about as it does look a little dodgy but just be honest and make sure you fill the form out properly.


----------



## fasi25 (Aug 2, 2014)

neetudolly said:


> Hey, I was just wondering how is your application going so far? Have you reapplied yet?
> 
> Dont forget, the EEA national has to write a cover letter saying that she wants you to follow her to UK.
> 
> Your past visa history is something to worry about as it does look a little dodgy but just be honest and make sure you fill the form out properly.


hi Neetu

thanks for your reply. yea it looks dodgy but it wasn't. if I want to stay in UK I can live easily calling her to come in UK, but I didn't. I focus on my studies and my professional work nothing else. 

I will be honest in my application and she is coming on 6th of may 2015 then I will apply with her EU passport and other related documents which was missing in last application. 

I hope this time I will get visa in sha ALLAH.

fasi


----------



## yahya khan (Apr 28, 2015)

fasi25 said:


> hi Neetu
> 
> thanks for your reply. yea it looks dodgy but it wasn't. if I want to stay in UK I can live easily calling her to come in UK, but I didn't. I focus on my studies and my professional work nothing else.
> 
> ...


Inshaa Allah you will get this time and I read you are questions through this furam and I am in the same satuation and I am in italy and just want know you applyed for eea permit I have been entry refused at airport one and half year ago and the ukba give me letters thats I can reply so I am dont have any ristriction not apply for visa but wanna to its will effect my eea family permit thanks to joppa and others experts in this furam they are doing very well Allah bless tham


----------



## fasi25 (Aug 2, 2014)

yahya khan said:


> Inshaa Allah you will get this time and I read you are questions through this furam and I am in the same satuation and I am in italy and just want know you applyed for eea permit I have been entry refused at airport one and half year ago and the ukba give me letters thats I can reply so I am dont have any ristriction not apply for visa but wanna to its will effect my eea family permit thanks to joppa and others experts in this furam they are doing very well Allah bless tham


/hi Yahya 

so when you going to apply again. and what documents you going to provide them.


----------



## yahya khan (Apr 28, 2015)

I have problems with registration of marriage cuse I am in italy and Pakistani dacuments required and my uk visa was refuse on entry befor and I go back to Pakistan thats same one told me I may be not allowed to apply again for eea permit but not sure whats you think


----------



## fasi25 (Aug 2, 2014)

yahya khan said:


> I have problems with registration of marriage cuse I am in italy and Pakistani dacuments required and my uk visa was refuse on entry befor and I go back to Pakistan thats same one told me I may be not allowed to apply again for eea permit but not sure whats you think


where is your wife. you she is not with you right now or she is not in UK. why you having problem getting marriage certificate. talk to your wife she will help to get these documents if she is from Italy and already in Italy then you can make your documents over there.


----------



## yahya khan (Apr 28, 2015)

I need documents from Pakistan birth certificate and marry declaration from local council and than from foreign office want to translate in Italian language and my wife is Portuguese and but I have warry with my uk bad history is it matter


----------



## yahya khan (Apr 28, 2015)

yahya khan said:


> I need documents from Pakistan birth certificate and marry declaration from local council and than from foreign office want to translate in Italian language and my wife is Portuguese and but I have warry with my uk bad history is it matter


And I need permission from Pakistani embassy too and marry here very problem of dacuments and problem 
And whats dacuments I need here to apply for eea permit do I need TB test or not ?


----------



## fasi25 (Aug 2, 2014)

yahya khan said:


> And I need permission from Pakistani embassy too and marry here very problem of dacuments and problem
> And whats dacuments I need here to apply for eea permit do I need TB test or not ?


for bad history I dont know about it. and for TB test for EEA permit you dont need TB test


----------



## fasi25 (Aug 2, 2014)

David Cameron won the election. is that new changes going to happen for EEA-FP now.

any idea from any one .

thanks


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

What changes are you thinking of?


----------



## yahya khan (Apr 28, 2015)

Thats eea permit will be not easy as it is now and his new policy will effect all eea in uk


----------



## fasi25 (Aug 2, 2014)

Joppa said:


> What changes are you thinking of?


Hi Joppa

thanks for your reply.

I heard that David is against of EU laws. as many EU citizen coming in UK and using their resources without doing work. and I saw my self many people who doing like this in UK when I was in UK in 2011 and 12. 
I have applied for EEA-FP online on 5th of may and going to submit my documents in end of may 2015. 

my previous EEA-FP was rejected but now I have complete documents. my previous decision was Marriage of Convenience. is that gonna be effect on my new application.

many thanks in advance

fasi


----------



## fasi25 (Aug 2, 2014)

Hello Joppa

can you please guide me what to do in my new EEA-FP application as my previous application was rejected and got the decision marriage of convenience. your guide lines would be more helpful to get the visa process easy way.

thanks in advance

waiting your reply

fasi


----------



## fasi25 (Aug 2, 2014)

*Re: EEA-FP (I need guidelines)*

Hi Joppa

Hello Every One

I have submitted my EEA-FP application on 29th of May 2015. I have attached these documents.

Documents Check List	
1-	EU National Italian Passport Copy	(I tried to submit original Passport but they refused to take original EU Passport)
2-	Green Card Copy (USA Permanent Resident Card) 
3-	Pakistani Passport and ID Copies
4-	Covering Letter 
5-	Air Plane tickets (Evidence of travel from USA)	
6-	My Wife’s U.S.A Bank Statement 
7-	My Covering letter	
8-	My Original Passport (Current and Previous)	
9-	Wedding Ceremony and Wedding Anniversary Invitation card	
10-	Wedding and Casual photographs (Evidence of togetherness) 
11-	Original Pakistani Marriage Certificate In Urdu and In English Translation (certify by Foreign Affairs)	
12-	Computerized International Marriage certificate Original (certify by Foreign Affairs)	
13-	Printed and signed VAF5 application form for EEA family Permit.	
14-	My bank statement	
15-	My passport size colour photographs (white back ground)	
16-	Online Conversational Records (Evidence of togetherness) 


is that enough to support my application. I have doubt on one thing that they were asking prove that she is living with me right now and I didn't how to prove it as she is with me right now.

regards

fasi


----------



## Crawford (Jan 23, 2011)

The main reason for your original refusal is that you could not prove a genuine married relationship due to the fact your have not lived together following the marriage ceremony.

From your current list of documents you still have not done so, and although your wife is with you now I presume she is only visiting (since she lives and studies in the US).

You can only wait and see what the next decision will be.


----------



## fasi25 (Aug 2, 2014)

Crawford said:


> The main reason for your original refusal is that you could not prove a genuine married relationship due to the fact your have not lived together following the marriage ceremony.
> 
> From your current list of documents you still have not done so, and although your wife is with you now I presume she is only visiting (since she lives and studies in the US).
> 
> You can only wait and see what the next decision will be.


Hi Crawford

thanks for your reply.

I got your point and I tried to solve this issue but did not get any idea how to prove that she is live with me right now. she is with me and she came from USA for me her parents gone back to USA now. 

any suggestion please. 


regards

fasi


----------



## ALKB (Jan 20, 2012)

fasi25 said:


> Hi Joppa
> 
> Hello Every One
> 
> ...


Where is your wife's letter regarding your travel plans?


----------



## Crawford (Jan 23, 2011)

fasi25 said:


> Hi Crawford
> 
> thanks for your reply.
> 
> ...


So she is in Pakistan now?


----------



## fasi25 (Aug 2, 2014)

Crawford said:


> So she is in Pakistan now?


Hi Crawford

thanks for reply . yes she is with me right now at my home. we are living together. I tried to submit her original passport with visa application but they refused to take her original passport and they said embassy only want copy of passport. but on web site its clearly mention that if you can provide original passport then must submit original passport.

thanks any idea after this answer please must help me

thanks


----------



## yahya khan (Apr 28, 2015)

Crawford said:


> So she is in Pakistan now?


Why you not apply for other country accept uk and as you get resident permit for other eu country you can go to uk without any visa


----------



## fasi25 (Aug 2, 2014)

ALKB said:


> Where is your wife's letter regarding your travel plans?


hi ALKB

here is my wife's letter.

British High Commission,
Islamabad,
Pakistan.
Date: 25/05/2015

Subject: Declaration letter from the EEA national, declaring that the applicant is travelling with me to the United Kingdom.

Ref: The Immigration (EEA) Regulations 2006 section 12
To the entry clearance officer,
I, XXXXX, am an EU national (ITALY) Passport Number (xxxxx) currently living in XXXXXXX, Pakistan) with my husband. I met my husband, XXXXXXX, through internet on an online chatting server (msn messenger) in January 2006. Our interactions escalated and our on-wire mutual attraction broke its silence in 2 and a half years when we met in person on 24th July 2008. We both liked each other from day one and we were destined to fall in love. Then he moved to United Kingdom in September 2008 for higher Education but we were virtually together and stayed connected through phone and internet (Skype) every day. In the meanwhile I moved to United States along with my whole family as our Green Card application got approved. 
He initiated to take our relationship to the next level and proposed to me. I accepted his proposal to get in the beautiful bond of marriage forever. As we share a great mutual understanding and bonding that makes us a perfect couple. 
I came to Pakistan on 10th May 2014 (copies of tickets attached) to get in the holy bond of matrimony (Wedding Pictures and Marriage Certificate attached). My husband and I are in a legit relationship of marriage and there is no authority that can deny this fact. I have been raised in an environment where family means everything and I love my husband with respect and all my heart and so he does. Considering our genuine relationship “marriage for convenience” would be harshly unjustifiable and unreasonable. We may have not provided the enough documents (lack of guidance) to satisfy our former application but that doesn’t mean our marriage is sham. As I have completed my education from USA now and ready to start our life together in harmony without any more distance relationship.
I am pleased to declare that my husband XXXXXXX passport # xxxxxxx, the applicant for the EEA family permit VAF5 application Reference number xxxxxxxxx on the basis of marriage, is travelling with me to the United Kingdom. I undertake to sponsor my husband. I request you to kindly issue an EEA family permit to my husband as indicated on DIRECTIVE 2004/38/EC, considering The Immigration (European Economic Area) Regulations 2006, so we can travel together to United Kingdom. We have planned to travel in the month of June 2015. 
As we both are educated individuals and have very bright prospective careers ahead. Moreover, my husband got the Master’s Degree from University of Sunderland in Telecommunication Engineering and also have a professional UK job experience which gives him an edge getting a job over there. We never claimed any benefits neither have any intentions to depend on the government in this regard (Bank statements attached). 
I understand that this application will be processed under the EU law and on a priority basis.
If you need any further information or documentation please do not hesitate to contact me, I will be more than happy to be of assistance.

Your careful consideration in this case is highly appreciated. 
(Attached documents list will be added separately)




Thanks
Regards,
XXXXXXX

@hotmail.com 
@gmail.com 
@live.co.uk (Common email address for intimate sharing)
+92 xxxxxxxxxx

I have removed personal information.

ALKB


----------



## fasi25 (Aug 2, 2014)

yahya khan said:


> Why you not apply for other country accept uk and as you get resident permit for other eu country you can go to uk without any visa


Hi Yahya

I applied for UK because I spend 5 years over there. I dont know about other countries procedure. don't know how long other countries resident permit will take. and which country is better.

regards

fasi


----------



## yahya khan (Apr 28, 2015)

fasi25 said:


> Hi Yahya
> 
> I applied for UK because I spend 5 years over there. I dont know about other countries procedure. don't know how long other countries resident permit will take. and which country is better.
> 
> ...


You have go through same rules but uk is very hard for you cuse of your history and Inshaa Allah you will get this time and if incase try for Ireland


----------



## fasi25 (Aug 2, 2014)

ALKB said:


> Where is your wife's letter regarding your travel plans?


Hi ALKB

did you check the covering letter .

is that alright.

whats your experience on that issue.

regards

fasi


----------



## ALKB (Jan 20, 2012)

fasi25 said:


> Hi ALKB
> 
> did you check the covering letter .
> 
> ...


Yes, I have seen it and I have removed your personal information.

Personally, I think the language is a bit flowery and distracts from the facts but it should probably do the job.

I'd also have put in a bit more about why specifically she thinks moving to the UK is the right decision for her, as she is the one who has to exercise treaty rights - so, "I have now completed my studies in the US" is a bit vague on her side, while on the other hand it is mentioned what kind of degree you have and that you have previously lived in the UK.


----------



## fasi25 (Aug 2, 2014)

ALKB said:


> Yes, I have seen it and I have removed your personal information.
> 
> Personally, I think the language is a bit flowery and distracts from the facts but it should probably do the job.
> 
> I'd also have put in a bit more about why specifically she thinks moving to the UK is the right decision for her, as she is the one who has to exercise treaty rights - so, "I have now completed my studies in the US" is a bit vague on her side, while on the other hand it is mentioned what kind of degree you have and that you have previously lived in the UK.


Hi ALKB

thanks for removing my personal information.

yes you are right there is some distracts, but the information I have provided is all true and now she is with me at my home. I tried to submit my wife's original passport but they said they need on photo copies and in website its clearly mention that if you can provide original EU passport that would be accepted. now bit confuse, as many people think that I want to use treaty rights of EU family member but seriously if have these intentions in my mind I can call her to come here in UK when I was in UK and can do marriage at that time as well but my intention was not wrong.

regards

fasi


----------



## fasi25 (Aug 2, 2014)

Hi

I got email today that my passport will return to the visa application center today so hopefully tomorrow i will get my passport. I just wanted to confirm that I only got 1 email from home office is that I did not get visa. as I follow the forums and many people says who got 2 emails from home office they got the visa, very tensed any idea .

regards

fasi


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

There is no such rule. So just wait till you get your passport back.


----------



## fasi25 (Aug 2, 2014)

Hello Everyone,

I got my application today and I got refusal. very strange decision I found on letter. I shared this decision to a lawyer and he said that this decision is not justifiable. last time they refuse saying that my marriage is "Marriage of a Convenience" today the decision is strange. I don't know much about EU rules according to this decision can any body lighten there experience and guide me what to do next and what supporting documents should I submit with the next application. 

this is the decision as it is written as I got on paper even full stop and capital letters are same as written in the letter.

*Notice of Immigration Decision*

You have indicated that you have completed a marriage contract with your spouse, who also has Italian nationality, on 10th May 2014 in Karachi in Pakistan. You now wish to travel with or join your spouse in the UK. You have provided bank statements and residency permits for your spouse showing that she is normally and ordinarily resident in the USA and has been for a considerable number of years. There is no evidence or information provided now to show that your spouse has ever in the UK, utilising her Italian nationality, or that she has made satisfactory arrangements to do so now.

In view of all this I am not satisfied that I am, therefore, not satisfied that your EEA national family member is residing in the UK in accordance with regulation 6 of the immigration (European Economic Area) Regulations 2006, or that she will be accompanying you to the UK within 6 months of the date of the application, in accordance with Regulation 12(a) of the immigration (European Economic Area) Regulations 2006. 
I therefore refuse your EEA Family Permit application because I am not satisfied that you meet all of the requirements of regulation 12 of the Immigration (European Economic Area) Regulations 2006.
I have also considered whether your application raises any exceptional circumstances which, consistent with the right to respect for family life contain in Article 8 of the European Convention on Human Rights, warrant consideration by the Secretary of State of a grant of entry clearance to come to the United Kingdom outside the requirements of the Immigration Rules. I am satisfied that it does not, as know circumstances that could be seen to be exceptional have been identified or put forward now. In any event I note that family life can be maintained by visits, utilizing third countries if considered necessary and is a qualified right balanced against the need to maintain effective immigration and border control. Your application does not fall for the grant of entry clearance outside the Rules.


many thanks

regards

fasi


----------



## Crawford (Jan 23, 2011)

Not a surprising outcome. You have a complicated immigration history with the UK, and have had several visa refused.

Your current application, based on marrying someone who lives in the US, has studied in the US, but has Pakistani and Italian citizenship and who appears to have been shunted back and forth between her parents and you is somewhat difficult to comprehend.

You showed no plans/accommodation/jobs to go to as far as the UK is concerned - and even though these are not a requirement of the EEA Family permit, they would have shown a genuine reason to move to the UK. 

The refusal letter is still intimating that your marriage is a marriage of convenience

You should live with your wife either in Pakistan or the US until such time as you can prove a genuine relationship and a genuine need to move to the UK.


----------



## fasi25 (Aug 2, 2014)

Crawford said:


> Not a surprising outcome. You have a complicated immigration history with the UK, and have had several visa refused.
> 
> Your current application, based on marrying someone who lives in the US, has studied in the US, but has Pakistani and Italian citizenship and who appears to have been shunted back and forth between her parents and you is somewhat difficult to comprehend.
> 
> ...


Hi Crawford 

thanks for your reply, 
I know i have some visa refused in past but I tried my self best to submit documentation. according to shunted back and me. my marriage was with out her parents agreement. but when we did court marriage they agreed on our marriage. the documents I showed them its proved that my marriage is not marriage of convenience. you can read the decision they way he argue. I talk to a professional lawyer and he said the ground he use for refusal is totally unjustifiable. now come to the point.

I have some questions to ask if you don't mind..

1- when my wife is here how can I show my plan/accommodation/job when we both in Pakistan now.

2- in our families before marriage girl live with parents so if her parents move to USA then what is her fault. she have to obey her parents. now she is my wife and she is free to go any where with me now she is deciding where to live. how can I prove this ?

3- don't you see HO is just trying to refuse the application.

4- except live together which we are right now and we will what genuine reason should she give in application so visa office accept my application. any idea for genuine reason (I have 2 genuine reason right now that we have 15 hours power failure and same time gas failure in our city so how can she live here)

5- what else help and guidelines you can tell will be more appreciable.

regards

fasi


----------



## ALKB (Jan 20, 2012)

fasi25 said:


> 1- when my wife is here how can I show my plan/accommodation/job when we both in Pakistan now.


Well, what are your plans? Will you step off the plane and find the next best bridge to sleep under? Will you stay with friends? Book a hotel? Have you contacted or researched possible employers?

Remember, this is a visa to enable you to accompany or join your wife. It's her plans that need to be plausible. Has she researched her job chances in the UK? As I said earlier in this thread, her plans/desire to move to the UK were missing from her letter while your motivation to move to the UK was detailed. That's the wrong way around!



fasi25 said:


> 2- in our families before marriage girl live with parents so if her parents move to USA then what is her fault. she have to obey her parents. now she is my wife and she is free to go any where with me now she is deciding where to live. how can I prove this ?


That's a cultural problem and neither here nor there.



fasi25 said:


> 4- except live together which we are right now and we will what genuine reason should she give in application so visa office accept my application. any idea for genuine reason (I have 2 genuine reason right now that we have 15 hours power failure and same time gas failure in our city so how can she live here)


Staying in Pakistan for a few weeks is hardly living together. You probably need a good few months, some household bills in joint names, etc. to show that you live together as husband and wife.
Load shedding is no fun (I remember it well). Could she sponsor you to live in the USA for a while? Italy? Any other EU country in which you don't have complicated immigration history?



fasi25 said:


> 5- what else help and guidelines you can tell will be more appreciable.


Personally, I'd start with a few reasons why your wife wants to move to the UK apart from "Because my husband wants to go there" or "Because my husband told me so.".


----------



## fasi25 (Aug 2, 2014)

Joppa said:


> There is no such rule. So just wait till you get your passport back.


Hi Joppa

I have send a new decision on my threat, can you please enlighten your views on the refusal, and what guidelines you will suggest according to EU law as HO office describe in the refusal letter. your help will be more appreciable.

thanks

fasi


----------



## fasi25 (Aug 2, 2014)

ALKB said:


> Well, what are your plans? Will you step off the plane and find the next best bridge to sleep under? Will you stay with friends? Book a hotel? Have you contacted or researched possible employers?
> 
> Remember, this is a visa to enable you to accompany or join your wife. It's her plans that need to be plausible. Has she researched her job chances in the UK? As I said earlier in this thread, her plans/desire to move to the UK were missing from her letter while your motivation to move to the UK was detailed. That's the wrong way around!
> 
> ...


Hello ALKB

thanks for your brief reply and I must appreciate your points that you raise in the answer.

i will go 1 by 1..

yes I arranged a home, in shared accommodation with my friend house, its really didn't mention in the requirement when I was applying for the permit. but i will definitely add this in new application. and I already mention the home address and name of my friend they can also ask them.

yes I agree your point that its really don't mention in her letter that what's her job chances and how the market is going according to her studies. but to be very frank is that really a requirement for EEA-FP is that written any where in the EU or EEA law. if you have any reference then must share here please.

yes she can sponsor me any where in EU and USA and I am getting job offers now a days from EU countries( next option).

I talk to a lawyer and he read the decision and he clearly says that the ground HO use to reject this application is strange and out of sense. if you can read again the letter can you reference any EU or EEA law which justify this refusal if you know then please guide me it will be very help full.

waiting your reply

regards

fasi


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

If you are getting professional advice on your convoluted situation, you should follow their guidance and not rely on personal opinions shared here. Best of luck.


----------

